# got my yellow belt



## rachel (Dec 20, 2002)

I got my yellow belt! It was great. The hardest part was when he had us in the lowest horse stance we could do and we had to stay there for 20 minutes.Legs shake, etc. The rest was easy to me. Blocks, kicks, punches. 6 combination. My 8 year old is so proud of me but she reminded me that she's still higher in rank than me. Ha Ha.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2002)

That's great!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 21, 2002)

Nice job rachel. The real fun is only beginning... :asian:


----------



## Seig (Dec 21, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Robbo (Dec 21, 2002)

Congrats,

20 min in a horse stance....great job.

Rob


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 21, 2002)

And congratulations Rachel


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 21, 2002)

Good Job.


----------



## Sigung86 (Dec 21, 2002)

Twenty minutes??????






:lol: :lol: :lol:

Very many congratulations Rachel!  And congratulations to your legs too! :lol:

Dan


----------



## Mike (Dec 21, 2002)

Great job! I hope to test for my yellow belt after the holidays. Can't wait!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 21, 2002)

Let me add my congradulations.
  That is always one of the hardest tests because it is such an important step.


----------



## Elfan (Dec 21, 2002)

Congradulations! :-D


----------



## JDenz (Dec 21, 2002)

congrats


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey Rachel.. Great job~!

You'll be showing your 8 yo. whatfor soon eh..*G*  We have a dad and son in our school and the son who's 5 got all bent when his dad got his yellow.. he said.. "Hey that's not your belt that's mine~"  you never got any stripes Dad!"   (we don't give stripes or tabs to adult students) They work out together at home so this is a good thing~!!  And amazing how well children learn by helping teach their siblings or parent<s> ~!

You have a wonderful Holiday Season Rachel and keep up the great work~!

Tess


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *I got my yellow belt! It was great. The hardest part was when he had us in the lowest horse stance we could do and we had to stay there for 20 minutes.Legs shake, etc. The rest was easy to me. Blocks, kicks, punches. 6 combination. My 8 year old is so proud of me but she reminded me that she's still higher in rank than me. Ha Ha. *


 

Let me say first, congragatulations on your new belt rank.


As a modern day kenpoists I think tests like those are antiquated and cruel.    They are a torture test of servitude to the instructor and do the student no good whatsever.    It only makes the instructor feel better when he has them jumping on his command.    If you're happy with that, then be the subservient student, I certainly won't put up with test like that and have never made my students do it.   

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Let me say first, congragatulations on your new belt rank.
> 
> 
> ...



Our kids class.. ages 5 to 13  sure have seemed to benefited from the 10 minute horse stances.. they have become disciplined and they know what a horse stance is~!!!
Speaking only for myself, I don't mind the 'jumping to orders'  when I'm lined up.. makes me feel disciplined and focused.. not  subservient.   

Just my humble thoughts..

With Respect..

Tess


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2002)

Clyde and Tess, et al.
Before this degenerates any further, after all, this thread is about Rachel, let me step in and say......
You are both absolutely correct, with the information available.  Now can we accurately surmise that Rachel stood in a horse stance for 20 minutes doing: A) Absolutely Nothing B.) Hand Drills or C.) Getting Screamed at?  If the answer was A or C, Clyde is correct the guy is living in the past.  If the answer is B, then there is absolutely nothing wrong with it.  I can  put one of my kids into a horse to work on blocking set or whatever and at the end of the hour, his legs aren't nearly as tired as the rest of him.  LEt me further state that while at times I may be a bit on the sadistic side, I * NEVER * scream at my students.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Clyde and Tess, et al.
> Before this degenerates any further, after all, this thread is about Rachel, let me step in and say......
> You are both absolutely correct, with the information available.  Now can we accurately surmise that Rachel stood in a horse stance for 20 minutes doing: A) Absolutely Nothing B.) Hand Drills or C.) Getting Screamed at?  If the answer was A or C, Clyde is correct the guy is living in the past.  If the answer is B, then there is absolutely nothing wrong with it.  I can  put one of my kids into a horse to work on blocking set or whatever and at the end of the hour, his legs aren't nearly as tired as the rest of him.  LEt me further state that while at times I may be a bit on the sadistic side, I  NEVER  scream at my students. *



20 minutes is a hell of a long time to stand in a horse stance, regardless if you're doing anything with your hands or not.     After alot of the horror stories I've heard of tests recently, I pity the person that puts up with that type of militaristic attitude of their instructors.    If that's what you like, go for it but personally I would like to see them bang techniques, forms, or sparring for that amount of time rather than an endurance test of their leg muscles.       Our Black Belt test normally lasts about 2 hours, and it's all about seeing the testees perform what they've learned for the tested rank.      I can't even picture myself sitting on the board for 4 hours watching them much less the stress they've been going thru for that amount of time, especially when I'm the dummy and sparring partner for alot of them.   I love the feel of it when they bang hard and I know for a fact the instructors have been putting their all into training them.    I've even been laid out for a test when an 12 year old testing for Brown kicked the living hell out of my package with Thrusting Salute, and I was actually happy that he learned to do it so well from his instructor, albeit in a substanstial amount of pain LOL.     Grueling tests where the instructors discourage water intake and/or puking, and will actually fail you if you do either are not necessary or welcome in my world.    Good luck to those where that is the norm.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Quick Sand (Dec 22, 2002)

Great job Rachael !!

 I think that first belt is one of the most exciting.

Congrats!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 22, 2002)

It's a rite of passage.


----------



## pineapple head (Dec 22, 2002)

Well done Rachael


----------



## rachel (Dec 22, 2002)

thank you all for the congrats. now let me try to solve the disputes here. we were in class being tested with other ranks. we tested a little, they tested a little, all of us together on the basics.... When it was their turn the white belts had to do the horse stance as low as testing yourself and it was about 20 minutes. Am I angry? No. My legs were shaking a little but I did it. My friend next to me wasn't trying too hard and she told me. I don't think that was right but you only cheat yourself that way and accomplish nothing. Our instructor told us at the beginning of the test that if we needed water or needed to stop we could do so but only if absolutely necessary. He's not trying to kill us. only to test us and push us. We all had to do pushups whenever someone made a mistake but hey he's the teacher and when your arms get tired and ache you learn pretty quick to pay attention and focus or suffer the consequences. the only downside to that is that you can't control the other persons actions. i don't think he's militarisitic . Yet. he's just trying to teach us and help us learn and focus. I wouldn't let myself or my daughter train with an egotistical person. My friends daughter and son were in this school first and my daughter started and I observed every class. He's good with the kids .strict when he needs to be but fair. If he turns out to be otherwise in the future I'll handle it then but for now there is no problem.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 22, 2002)

Pain and being sore only helps you for the future as the muscle grows stronger.


----------



## Seig (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *20 minutes is a hell of a long time to stand in a horse stance, regardless if you're doing anything with your hands or not.     After alot of the horror stories I've heard of tests recently, I pity the person that puts up with that type of militaristic attitude of their instructors.    If that's what you like, go for it but personally I would like to see them bang techniques, forms, or sparring for that amount of time rather than an endurance test of their leg muscles.       Our Black Belt test normally lasts about 2 hours, and it's all about seeing the testees perform what they've learned for the tested rank.      I can't even picture myself sitting on the board for 4 hours watching them much less the stress they've been going thru for that amount of time, especially when I'm the dummy and sparring partner for alot of them.   I love the feel of it when they bang hard and I know for a fact the instructors have been putting their all into training them.    I've even been laid out for a test when an 12 year old testing for Brown kicked the living hell out of my package with Thrusting Salute, and I was actually happy that he learned to do it so well from his instructor, albeit in a substanstial amount of pain LOL.     Grueling tests where the instructors discourage water intake and/or puking, and will actually fail you if you do either are not necessary or welcome in my world.    Good luck to those where that is the norm.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...


Clyde,
I agree with 95% of what you say here.:asian:


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 23, 2002)

Great job Rachel it's always a pleasure hearing about a parent being the example for a child rather than some entertainer.


----------



## Les (Dec 23, 2002)

Rachel...WELL DONE

You have reached the first milestone in your Kenpo Journey.

May I offer you the advice I give to my students?

Before you become an Orange belt, you must become the best Yellow belt you can possibly be. (This will be true throughout your training, only the colours will change)

Les


----------



## cdhall (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *I got my yellow belt! It was great. The hardest part was when he had us in the lowest horse stance we could do and we had to stay there for 20 minutes....Ha Ha. *



Congratulations.  I know we have a 10min horse stance requirement for a PT test but 20mins at Yellow is amazing.

It is a very good thing to see you so energized after your exam and promotion.

Carry on!
:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Dec 23, 2002)

Usually once the numbness sets in....the rest of the time spent in a horse is cake.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> * And amazing how well children learn by helping teach their siblings or parent<s> ~!*



Also adults... my 2 cents.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *I got my yellow belt! It was great.  *



Great Work Rachel.  It's addictive isn't, the hunt for your next belt.  Keep plugging away and keep the faith that you can do and take anything they throw at you.



Dot
:asian:


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 24, 2002)

Rachel I'm curious did you 8 year old give you any advice before the test. It's cool the way kids love to help the parents sometimes. 



      Respectfully Dan.


----------



## rachel (Dec 25, 2002)

my daughter went through all the blocks and kicks and  forms I had to know and tested me like I do for her before her test. She just got a 3rd stripe on her yellow belt the day before my test. we really enjoy karate very much. Children can go twice a week and adults 3 times a week. We can have private lessons but at $25 a half hour I'd be broke with all the time i'd want to put in so I just told the instructor that i wished he had more classes for the adults and kids. I told him I would come every day if he was open.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *... We can have private lessons but at $25 a half hour I'd be broke with all the time i'd want to put in,,,  *





Ain't that the truth!!!!!!


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 26, 2002)

Rachel, are the techniques similar for you and your daughter
or is it all together different.


  Dan.


----------



## rachel (Dec 26, 2002)

The forms and techniques are basically the same but if a child gets it wrong they do it over again. the adults all have to do 5 push ups for everyone who is wrong in our class. then they have to do the technique over. also the lowest horse stance you can do and hold it for about 20 minutes. my legs hurt while I was doing that and shaking too but the next day no pain at all. my neck and shoulders were the problem. lots of push ups. but it will get better the more I practice.


----------



## D_Brady (Dec 26, 2002)

Rachel. what  is the most you ever had to do in one class.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 26, 2002)

Keep it up!!!
and most of all....
ENJOY
 
Your Brother
John


----------



## KENPOJOE (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Folks,
Regarding Rachel's test and requirements
This is for all my "American Kenpo" brothers and sisters who are surprised at the long time Rachel had to stay in horse stance and other aspects...
Her style is from the Chinese-Hawaiian kenpo lineage that is kajukenbo/karazenpo goshinjutsu/kenpo karate/shaolin kempo that comes from the Chow-Emperado-Gascon-Pesare-Cerio-Villari-USSD lineage. It consists of basics done out of horse stance and half moon stance, 8 point blocking system [alternating blocks], numbered combinations/defensive manuvers [numbered punch techniques] as she mentioned combination#6 [front kick]. The long time in horse stance doesn't surprise me because of the style she studies 
["front position! Right foot out on elbows! front two knuckle punch!]
You are right about it being "old school" but that's the nature of the style.
BTW, I hold my Fifth Degree Black Belt in that lineage so that's how I know what she was talking about! Congrats Rachel!
Am I on the right track with the info?
I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOE
:::getting off my soapbox now:::
:soapbox:


----------



## rachel (Dec 26, 2002)

kenpo joe, it sounds about right with the blocks and half moon stance but you would know a lot more about it than me. i'm just beginning and I don't know the history. I should ask my instructor about that. I just know I enjoy it. One thing i asked my teacher how to get more flexible and he said not to worry because most of the kicks are waist high and not higher. wrong answer???? i would like to be able to kick higher and be more flexible and limber.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *I just know I enjoy it.*



And that's all that matters.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> * most of the kicks are waist high and not higher. wrong answer???? *



He's right. Most kicks above waist level are not so useful and they're easier to intercept than low kicks. TKD practitioners wouldn't agree with me, though


----------



## Jill666 (Dec 27, 2002)

As a Cerio's Kenpo system student  I have spent a long time in the horse stance during the punches/strikes portion of my tests. Occaisionally the instructor has "forgotten" we were in the horse, and gone off on a tangent, talking. It is a bit old school I'd guess, but usually kinda funny. 

Congrats on the belt- I'd have to say honestly the black belt test was the most stressful, but my orange belt was the hardest test, due to number of people testing, hours involved, and other factors that go into any given test. Enjoy each level- find the lessons and skills you need and take all the time you need to learn them well. This is something you can do and grown in for the rest of your life! There is no need to rush. 

:asian: Jill


----------

